# Are locking trunk bags compatible with various rear racks?



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I like and use Bontrager rear racks, as well as a few Bontrager trunk bags. The Bontrager bag slides and locks in place in a Bontrager rack. I like some Topeak bags, as well as other branded trunk bags and wanted to be able to use them. I don't want to buy/use a different rack for their bags, so I was curious if the slide/locking bags will work with other racks that use the slide/lock.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Topeak and Bontrager both are proprietary mounting systems. They are designed specifically to work only with their own. They are incompatible with each other. This is why I typically recommend against these gizmo bags.

Each rack, however, can fit the more common non-proprietary bags. For instance, my Arkel Tailrider fits every rack I've ever tried, including both Bontrager and Topeak.


----------



## SubRider (Aug 19, 2012)

*Iberra's seatpost rack is minimal - that's good!*

The Ibera seatpost rack also has a set of proprietary bags.
Ibera uses Inkjet Printer marketing. The rack is cheap; the bags are not.
-
There are two parts that make up the rack: the rail and the rack top.
The only attachment point is the rail to the seatpost, which meant little to add to my road racer.
-
I ditched the rack top, bolted on 2 small plastic angle supports to the sides of the rail, and secure a removable plastic container with straps. 
-
This minimalist commuter crate keeps my office clothes dry. And all of it is out of sight, out of mind, and theoretically in the slipstream.


----------

